# Hi there



## DarenCogdon (Dec 19, 2007)

Just thought I would introduce myself.

I'm Daren, aspiring novellist. Have written a couple of articles (one published so far) about two of my main interests - WW2 aircraft and horse-riding.

At the moment I'm working on a novel, which has gone through various incarnations since I first started on it! It drives me mad sometimes, but I'm not giving up! 

Look forward to hearing your views/tips/ideas etc, especially as I'm having a hard time with commitment to the damn thing! :x


----------



## jlstratton (Dec 19, 2007)

Hang in there Daren,

Never quit on your novel until its finished.  Even if it turns out to be crap, at least it will be complete crap.  I don't mean to sound harsh as I know exactly how you feel.  I've been writing short stories, poetry, etc. for a long time and I am in the process of writing my first novel-length project right now.  I am about three-quarters done with the first draft.  Problem is, my writing has become tight after so many short stories and I am only at about 22K words, hardly novel-length.  My wife tells me to just keep writing and add in more details and description later.  I know she's right but I get stuck on that one thing and it makes me wonder if it will be marketable when finished -- then comes writer's block.  I know that writer's block is a dirty word and I don't believe in it but I guess what I suffer from is desperate fear that I will dedicate many months to a project that produces crap.

So, if you will allow me to put you onto the couch for a moment, I say keep working no matter what.  Dumb yourself down and don't think about the future, only the here and now and your story.  Let the story flow from your mind and through your fingers and damn all the typos and fragmented sentences.  Get it done and fix it later.  Maybe I can learn to follow my own advice.  Thank for this time, I really appreciate your help.  Do I pay at the front desk or does insurance cover this visit?

Best of luck on your Novel
JL Stratton


----------



## Yanex (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Darren welcome to the forum, look forward to reading your stuff..


----------



## Nickie (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Daren, and good luck with your novel!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to Writing Forums, Daren 

~ Shinn


----------



## DarenCogdon (Dec 19, 2007)

Cheers for the welcome


----------



## Aradia0415 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Daren! I know what you mean jlstratton, and yes, it is frustrating. I'm at exactly 30,712 words in my novel, and it's hard not to obsess about getting it up to the 120,000 words that I know is pretty much standard. I know that I should just focus on writing, but of course it's easier said than done. Anyway, good luck to you Daren!


----------



## Hawke (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello, Daren. Welcome to the neighborhood.


----------

